
Microsoft device stores digital info as DNA - rayascott
https://www.engadget.com/2019/03/21/microsoft-dna-storage-device/
======
_Schizotypy
"some DNA has held up thousands of years" Not entirely true, it's hard to tell
which mutations may have happened without an original reference

